# ''My'' Annabelle



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here are a few pictures of my lease horse Annabelle


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Awwwww!!!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you Spirit Lifter


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

She's beautiful! Congrats Country!


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

What a pretty girl! How old is she?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I think she is around 13 years old


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She's very cute, Country Woman! Its so great that you're finally getting to put your dream into action!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations on the lease!
Annabelle is absolutely adorable. Plus, she has the sweetest expression.


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

Annabelle looks really cute!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you all very much 
Tomorrow I will start the lease


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You look so happy! Annabelle is a cutey, but I love the look on your face, makes me happy!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you waresbear I am happy


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess she's an Appy. my favorite. I think she's adorable. Congrats. Don't spoil her too much, ok?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here are some more pictures


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Key yooot!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats CW! She looks like a sweetie!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

She's REALLY beautiful. I LOVE her face, so expressive. Congrats on the lease


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations! It's been a long time without a horse for you so I'm glad to see you enjoy your new girl.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! I remember you said you've been dreaming about one for long time. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea I hope to ride her too


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats she's beautiful!! Love her color and markings! Is she a red roan?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's lovely! Best of luck with her!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

she is part Appaloosa and Quarter Horse


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

your welcome. that should be fun. i'm actually only leasing a horse too.


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

what color is she?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

chestnut


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

She is sooooo pretty I LOVE her color!
Have fun!
More pics around the forum too lol
<3


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats CW!! She is adorable!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am going back to see her on Wed will take more pictures


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats & good riding!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am going back to the barn on Wed 
I am going to try to lunge her and will take pictures


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

What a sweety!!! Just love the kind face 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Great pictures - Annabelle is very cute
Congrats on your lease!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you I love my horse Annabelle


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Belle in her paddock


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is belle before I lunged her


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Here is belle before I lunged her


Oh she must LOVE you!! In her paddock pic she was trying soo hard to get some grass. And in this one you're grazing her 

Does she get turnout at all?

Are you going to be riding her at all or just lunging?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

as soon as the owners get a saddle for her I will be riding


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you all I just love being with Belle


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

i'm sure you do


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You two are so sweet together! If you consider buying your own saddle, I can recommend a very good company that sells affordable but /quality/ saddles. I bought mine from them, have had it over a year, and it has gotten the approval of two custom saddle makers! =)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

well I don't own the horse 
so I have to rely on her owner to but the saddle 

I am going back tomorrow


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is Belle grazing


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here are some more of Belle and I


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice pics, you look so happy. May is 1/2 over but no riding yet???


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

we have no saddle yet


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Shes so cute :3
Good on you  You two suit each other awesomely and you really deserve her! Good luck with her


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you Pinto Tess 
as I spend more time with her I love her more and more


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's lovely


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Good for you! You'll make lots of memories with her  

So your paying for leasing her but no saddle has been provided yet? At least now you can get some quality time to get to know her and bond, hopefully you'll get to ride her soon. Are you going to be taking lessons?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I might not sure yet about the lessons


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of my husband Marc and Belle


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of belle and I


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here are recent pictures of Belle


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here are some more pictures of Belle


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I love her face. It is unique and suits her. She looks like a kind lady. And I love how you are always smiling around her. Your joy really shows through each picture. I'm so happy for you both! =)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

yea I love her too 
just anxious to start riding her


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How come?



Country Woman said:


> just anxious to start riding her


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

That is so wonderful!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

How is Belle? I love the pix of you two together. You look thrilled.  Your smile shines!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you all 
still waiting for the saddle


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope you get to ride soon! Great pictures, you can see how much you are enjoying her.


----------



## lsj1313 (May 1, 2012)

really cool


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Can't wait for you to get that saddle and post some pics of you riding!!
Congrats.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to ride so bad


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here is my saddle everyone Its a Big Horn


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, what are you waiting for, lol.RIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Oh and "PICTURES"!!!
YAY!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

just need for them to bring the bridle and saddle pad to the barn


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of Belle and I


----------



## Horse Riding Fan (May 10, 2012)

Anabelle looks good and healthy! Congrats!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy! So how did it go?? Details, lol.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I got on Belle and Kailie and Marc helped me get on her I rode her around 
For a bit then decided to get off my husband was helping me and Kailie holding Belle saw something go wrong and Belle bucked as I coming off and my knee buckled and I fell off It was a combo of saddle being loose, bit not fitting
and being spooked by the weather 

But I am ok 
Michaela was so concerned she came to the barn to see if I was ok 
So I have to practice getting off and on
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...eople-over-40-a-111931/page313/#ixzz1wkMsj1YG
​


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here is some pictures of Belle and Marc


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh Country  I hope you're alright!!!


----------



## Lunavi (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my, CW, I hope you're ok! 

Was she being ridden much before you started leasing her? She's very pretty and you've got quite the grin in EVERY pic! I'm sure you two will work it out and make a good team.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

no she has not been ridden since last summer 
Yes I love her like she was my own


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Tejas said:


> How is Belle? I love the pix of you two together. You look thrilled.  Your smile shines!


Belle is fantastic as ever! She is now cantering under saddle. She always crow hops with all four feet off of the ground...quite a large movement.....well, this time she decided to crow hop unexpectedly in the middle of her canter rather than at the begining like I expect....and I came off. I survived the fall just fine, but she pulled back on the reins when she backed up trying not to step on me and I broke my finger. So I have pins in the finger and my whole right hand is wrapped up....fun. So no cantering at the moment. Funny though because it almost seems like she knows I am hurt...when she trots she does it like she is a dressage horse and is prancing ever so gently....such a good Big Mamma she is....LOVE HER!!!!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Ohhhhhh.....sorry Countrywoman!...I thought she was asking about MY Belle....lol. Didn't mean to hijak your thread!!!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad you are ok from your accident! Two accidents on two Belles!:shock:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

no worries


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Silly Appaloosa's with their manes. Got to love the mowhawks!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

gotta love them


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the pics country! She's adorable. I'm glad you are enjoying it. If it makes you feel any better, I fell off Vin on one of our first rides too. He just turned around and looked at me like I was crazy for "jumping" off. I am glad you are ok. Keep up with the pics!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you are all welcome 
I am not scared of her or getting back on


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay, you got to ride finally! Sorry you took a spill but good for you being ready to get back on. You should be very proud of yourself :clap:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you 
Hopefully I will be able to ride tomorrow


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I cant wait to see more pix!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I forgot my camera yesterday so could not take pictures 
hopefully on Wed


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

So I am not going to continue with the lease


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

read about it Horse Talk


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I just read it. Thats very unfortunate CW :/


----------

